# Persistenz für kleines Projekt



## mephi (2. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe einen kleinen Webservice geschrieben der ein paar Daten in einer DB speichert. Mein Problem ist nun die Relationen zwischen DB-Tabellen in Java vernünftig abzubilden so dass ich diese auch einfach wieder abspeichern kann. 
Bisher hatte ich für User,Sessions und Applikationsspezifische Daten eigene Objekte. Knifflig wurde es dann bei n_m Beziehungen. Hier müsste ich vor dem speichern in der DB prüfen ob sich eine Liste die zB im User Objekt liegt verändert hat. Ich finde das zu umständlich, da ich eine Kopie der Liste bräuchte bevor Änderungen gemacht wurden um Einträge zu finden die gelöscht wurden.. oder meine DB Abfragen häufen sich.
Meint ihr es würde sich lohnen für ein kleines Projekt ein Persistenz-Framework einzusetzen und falls ja, gibt es ein recht einfaches und simples?


----------



## maki (2. Dez 2008)

JPA

Lohnt sich imho, kann man für kleine und große Projekte nehmen, auch wenn die Lernkurve anfangs ziemlich steil ist.


----------



## mephi (2. Dez 2008)

hmm, das ist aber nur eine API. da wird es ja verschiedene implementierungen dazu geben, oder?


----------



## byte (2. Dez 2008)

My 2 cents: Nimm auf jeden Fall Hibernate als JPA Implementierung.


----------



## mephi (2. Dez 2008)

danke, ich werd mich da mal einarbeiten


----------



## maki (2. Dez 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> My 2 cents: Nimm auf jeden Fall Hibernate als JPA Implementierung.


Wieso eigentlich?

Früher hätte ich ohne zu zögern denselben Rat gegeben, mittlerweile kann ich dass nicht mehr ohne wieteres, Toplink hat da aufgeholt.


----------



## byte (2. Dez 2008)

Persistenzframeworks sind ne komplexe Sache. Da hat man sich nicht mal eben schnell eingearbeitet wie bei anderen Frameworks. Ich lerne da dann lieber die am weitesten verbreitete Variante, um mir beim nächsten Kunden nicht anzuhören "schön dass sie Toplink können, aber wir benutzen Hibernate".


----------



## Gast (2. Dez 2008)

Ich darf mir nun Hibernate, OpenJPA und EclipseLink(Toplink) reinziehen 

Bisher versteh ich nur Bahnhof 
Aber hab nun die ganze Woche Zeit.


----------



## mephi (2. Dez 2008)

das war von mir.. hat mich aber schnell ausgeloggt..


----------



## byte (2. Dez 2008)

Hibernate hat ein gutes Einführungstutorial. Guck mal in die Referenzdoku.


----------



## mephi (2. Dez 2008)

Das les ich gerade durch. Unterscheiden sich die Frameworks denn so stark? Ich dachte die implementieren alle gegen JPA?


----------



## mephi (3. Dez 2008)

Also wenn ich mir das Hibernate Annotations Tutorial anschaue, sieht das ganz anders aus als normale JPA Tutorials...
bei allen hibernate annotations tuts wird eine hibernate.cfg.xml benutzt und in den JPA tuts eine persistence.xml ..


----------

